# How do you clean your cheesecloth?



## farm mom (Feb 25, 2008)

So, I just made my first batch of chevre (yum) and wanted to know the best way to clean my cheesecloth. Just wash and dry as normal in washing machine? Something different? Thank you!


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

I put mine through the washer and dryer. Be sure to use non-scented detergent. I use "Free and Clear." Do not use any fabric softener or dryer sheets.


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

I wash mine with mild bleach and line dry.
Megan


----------



## goatsareus (Jan 21, 2008)

immediately after making the cheese, I swish the cheesecloth bag in some warm soapy (dish detergent) water and rinse twice. Then hang to dry, and then toss in the laundry basket to go through the washer. I have a front load washer that uses very little detergent and gets clothes REALLY clean. I hang dry the bag.


----------

